# Pattern for Charity Jumper



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Use 8ply wool(or similar)Jumper knitted all in one
Needles 5mm for tight knitters.4.5mm for loose knitters.
Cast on 44st
Work 18 rows in K2 P2 rib
Work 30 rows stocking stitch(1 row plain,1 row purl)
Cast on 12 sts at beginning of the next 2 rows
Rib k2 p2 for 22 rows
Next row Rib 21 cast off 26,rib 21
Next row rib 21,cast on 26,rib 21
Work 22 rows K2 P2 rib
Cast off 12sts at beginning of next 2 rows
Work 30 rows stocking stitch
Work 18 rows K2 P2 Rib.
Cast off


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you! These are so cute, can't wait to make one for my granddaughter (who will be born in October)!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you these are adorable.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much. These are so cute and will be a welcome addition at my local hospital.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, this will be perfect for my great niece.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Carolyn Rose. This is just a beautiful little jumper. It will be perfect to knit for Knit4Charities here in Australia.
You are such a clever little Kiwi


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry for the silly question. But I am not sure what a jumper is. I live in Texas. Would this also be known as a papoose for a new baby? I am an advanced beginner knitter (lol) and love this site!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

tgal said:


> Sorry for the silly question. But I am not sure what a jumper is. I live in Texas. Would this also be known as a papoose for a new baby? I am an advanced beginner knitter (lol) and love this site!


Jumper.. Sweater.. I think that is what you would call it.


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, really sweet and simple!!


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for this simple and lovely little jumper xxx


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I made one too, but I'm afraid to go to the post office and find out the price to ship


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely thank you. Just right for knit-a-square charity.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, now I see. This is knit from the bottom up and then seamed. Nice!! Would a worsted weight be good or a DK?

Thanks!


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Oops! Maybe not!!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for this,starting one right away.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you. Looks easy and fast.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That is so cute! I'm looking forward to making several.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

This is the pattern I used for fish and chip babies but apparently they don't want them any more. Which charity is it that you support? I used to enjoy making them too!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Can someone tell me what 8ply converts to here in the uk,

Thanks.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I can't wait to start these!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Those are really cute. I'm going to try to convert this to my Mid-Gauge Knitting machine, if you don't mind. I also like the little hats. Is there a pattern?
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Gladrags - I believe 8 ply is DK weight


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

One of the fun things about this site is learning knitting jargon from other countries, e.g. jumper/cardigan, wool/yarn, etc. When I was growing up, a "jumper" was a sort of over-dress that looked like a long tank top and went over a long-sleeved blouse. It wasn't until I visited England 30 years ago and my hostess kept talking about her "jumper" that I learned the UK meaning.
Vive les differences!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

really lovely. thanks for posting the pattern. will give them a try.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I will try it tomorrow. Working on a baby sacque right now. Edith M


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, I agree. It is fun to learn different meanings. I grew up in Indiana and had a friend who moved there from Kansas. When we were little she kept referring to the divan. I had no idea it was the couch!

Also, is this pattern knitted flat and then seamed?

Thanks!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what yarn that is on the second jumper that seems to blend from one color to the next? I love those colors!!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing. The instructions are so easy
for someone who would be a beginner.
I am an old hat at knitting but some instructions drive me bunkers.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

They are cute I have never seen anything like that before I think I will give one a try


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> Gladrags - I believe 8 ply is DK weight


 Oh thanks so much homesweethome,got lots of that in my stash,time to get going on the knitting. Glad xx


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

What is the size baby it will fit or is it for newborns?


----------



## olivebell (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't see any reason why this great pattern couldn't be worked in the round.....or am I missing something? Thank you Carolyn Rose for posting your work.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Just lovely! And so generous of you to share your pattern. BTW, the little kiwi in your profile photo is adorable!


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I love this!!!!!! I will have to make one for my new niece that is due to be born in August.


----------



## marieT (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, Love the colours you have used, I have knitted 14 of these little jumpers and would now like to try the hats but don't have a pattern, could you help.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Do you belong to a group who knits these for overseas. The Trefoil (Guides) Guild were also doing them.Originally knitted for the children in Ethopia back in the 50s. I can remember my Father knitting them in all stripey colours.


----------



## anncee (Jun 13, 2012)

What size does this fit please? So cute. Here in New Zealand we call a jumper/sweater, a jersey


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

what size does that make?


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

We only use the word jersey when we are referring to a football shirt here in Texas. Honey Hush....


----------



## rickandvicki (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the jumper, but I also love the hats. Can you give us the pattern for the hats. My church knits them for underprivileged children.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, wonderful! Thanks for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## rickandvicki (Jun 13, 2012)

We knit for all sizes. Some are babies,(no newborns), and some are for children of all ages.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you I do a lot of knitting for charity, and always looking for different patterns.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

C.R. - Thanks you sooo much!! Can we have the gauge size, the size of the pattern and the cute hat pattern? 

I am like the lady who is wondering about the 8 ply wool since we have mostly 4 ply in this country. Please help us out. Thanks again!! Ellie


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Regarding using 8ply wool. Just use 2 strands of 4 ply knitted together on the size needles you would normally use 8ply on.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

stitch1 - Wouldn't that be too heavy?? I guess I could use a bulky yarn instead - what do you think? Thanks, Ellie


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

It is done in DK.
Pattern Link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-87852-1.html


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

This pattern has been knitted for charity here in Tasmania for the at least 5 years, I belong to a group where they were orignally sent to South Africa, we collected over 6000 of them.


----------



## rickandvicki (Jun 13, 2012)

No newborns, mostly older elementary children. We do a few hats for babies, maybe year old babies.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern, just printed it. Love the colors you used.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

tgal said:


> Oh, now I see. This is knit from the bottom up and then seamed. Nice!! Would a worsted weight be good or a DK?
> 
> Yes it is from the bottom up. I have made many of them and lots of these have been made in Australia. People became very attached to making these lovely easy to knit jumpers. They were known as "aids" jumpers and were sent overseas to countries where aids was rampant. Made with 8ply they are newborn baby size. You can make a long sleeved version by casting on 30sts at the point where you cast on 12sts. These are usually more popular.
> 
> ...


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

what size/age child would this fit?
clever pattern!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

KnittingVal said:


> tgal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, now I see. This is knit from the bottom up and then seamed. Nice!! Would a worsted weight be good or a DK?
> ...


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Is this the same pattern that is found on the www.knit-a-square.com website?


----------



## marieT (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Irene, I didn't realise they (whoever they are) didn't want fish n chip baby sweaters anymore, I have 15 here that I've knitted. If you hear of anything charitable to do with them would you mind letting me know, I would be grateful. 
At the moment I feel a bit sad thinking that "the sweater" days are over and I've not been able to find a hat pattern for premature and new borns as hospitals in England are always happy to have them in the maternity ward.
What can I do while all this football is on without anything to knit!!!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

marieT if you google hats for premies you will find lots of patterns out there. If you have difficulty locating them let me know and I will search them for you


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Maybe contact some of the Church organisations. Some of them are still sending or delivering them to places overseas.Nepal is one place I know that some are going to.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Can you give me an idea of size? Are they for infants? Thanks


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

This is a really cute little jumper (sweater). Can you tell me what size you gave the instructions for?

Thanks

Linda


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Oops I just saw your subsequent post and saw that these were for small babies. I'm actually looking for something for 2-4 year olds.



BellaNB said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a really cute little jumper (sweater). Can you tell me what size you gave the instructions for?
> 
> ...


----------



## kathybates (Apr 21, 2012)

check out carewear.org for preemie hats


----------



## ellenC (Jun 17, 2012)

we are still knitting these for kids in Uganda, our former gp takes them with her when she goes to work in a hospital there twice a year


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Maidinkent, Don't think this pattern is the same as one on the Kint a Square site - have not checked but think their's is a jumper knitted by joining squares. Here is the pattern for the larger one should fit a 2 - 4 yr old. As far as I know these are quite acceptable, but of course there is much more knitting in these.

Knit with 8ply and whatever needles give you a good tension - Usually 4mm, or 4.5 or 5mm as 8plys do differ.


Cast on 70 stitches

Work 18 rows rib (K2P2) or (K1, P1)

Work 48 rows in stocking stitch

Cast on 40 stitches at beginning of next two rows for sleeves (150sts)

Rib 30 rows - these 30 rows can be knitted in all rib OR knit the first 40 sts of each row in stocking st and rib the next 70 and knit the last 40 sts in stocking 

Next row: Keeping pattern correct knit 55 sts, cast off 40 sts, knit 55 sts (this is neck opening)

Next row: Keeping pattern correct knit 55 sts, cast on 40sts, knit 55 sts. 

Work 30 rows as before

Cast off 40 sts at the beginning of next two rows (70 sts)

Work 48 rows in stocking stitch

Work 18 rows in rib

Cast off and sew up side seams and under arms.


----------



## ellenC (Jun 17, 2012)

good to have a larger size, I think it's an easy pattern to adapt as long as you remember what you did so you can duplicate it on the other side.
I do think it is the same pattern as on the knit a square site, that's where we got the pattern from.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

ellenC said:


> good to have a larger size, I think it's an easy pattern to adapt as long as you remember what you did so you can duplicate it on the other side.
> I do think it is the same pattern as on the knit a square site, that's where we got the pattern from.


thought i recognised it! x


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

KnittingVal - Thanks for the pattern!! It will be great for using up my sport weight yarn and car knitting. Our church is 35 miles each way and love to knit the minute I get in. 

Someone said the sleeves could be longer. What do you think? I am ready to start the sleeves on my project - could add some more length now. Let me know. Ellie


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I wonder how I could adjust them to make on my knitting machine. I am hand-knitting challenged. lol


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Could this be easily converted to do in the found? I'm fairly new and love circular, esp. with stockingnet.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

ThankYou for sharing this pattern...


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you.
Danielle


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am in the process of knitting one now


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to do this in the round?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Thanks.


Rhyanna


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks so much for these patterns. I love the deep ribbing. What a great idea.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks so much for these patterns. I love the deep ribbing. What a great idea.


----------

